# Grand Canyon South Rim Campsite



## Gemsters (Jul 7, 2006)

Ok....the dates are set...we are going to the Grand Canyon this June. Where is the best place to camp?







We also plan on showing up for the







Western Rally at Zion too!!! Thanks for the info,
Teri & Brent & Co.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Gemsters









You beat me to the punch! I was just going to ask you to join us at the Zion Rally while you were in the neighborhood, but you already are









Whoo Hoo! Glad to hear you're going to make it









What day do you plan to arrive at ZRR??


----------



## Gemsters (Jul 7, 2006)

We will be checking in on the 1st and staying thru the 4th...Have you camped at the Grand Canyon?







Teri


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I camped at the Grand Canyon when I was a child. I remember it was a GREAT time. Lots of hiking areas...


----------



## Herkdoctor (Dec 27, 2006)

Guess we will see you at ZRR. As for the Grand Canyon we could find any with any openings so we are going to stay at the bases campground down in Flagstaff. If you find something closer let me know too.

Scott


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

We just got back from that area on Sat. Williams is closer than Flagstaff if you can't find any openings. You will love the Canyon. I highly recommend a professional tour company although it is pricier than doing it on your own. They really know their stuff and give you your money's worth. Our guide took us out of Flagstaff and we were with him from 9am until 6:30 pm with lunch provided. He made sure we got a great view of the painted desert as well as Little Colorado gorge. We went on the Hopi reservation too and made at least 5 stops along the canyon. If you are interested I could get you the name of the company.

Darlene


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Grand Canyon, Zion... Looks like you are going to have one heck of a trip coming from Illinois!
Just curious, what other stops are you guys looking at during your trip?


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Two years ago we stayed in the campground located inside the Grand Canyon Park Trailer Villiage. Nothing special but within walking distance of everything. Full hookups and ll that but mostly a great location. In flagstaff we stayed at the KOA on two separate nights. Nice people, decent facility. Also stayed in a few other places as we traveled around. 
Here is the map of our travels.










Jared


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Grand Canyon South Rim Campsite, What is your recommendation?


My recommendation is "Don't lean over too far!"









I'm sorry. I just couldn't resist!

Sounds like a great trip.

Have fun.

Mark


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Gemsters, When you get finished with your stay at the south rim it is about a 6 hour drive around the canyon to the north rim. Just a thought but you may want to reserve a spot at the north rim for the day, well worth it for the views. Then finish the drive into Zion about 3 1/2 to 4 hours and the rally the next day. The nice thing about coming from that direction is when you get to Zion you will see the whole park, even the part that the shuttle does not go to. You will have to stop at the tunnel when you get into Zion and they will escort you through along with the other RV's. Take your time and enjoy the sights before you get to the tunnel, they are great. Kirk


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Living in AZ we looked into camping at the Canyon and would choose Trailer Village as already mentioned. They have another campground but this one still maintains some feel of the outdoors but with full hookups. I haven't stayed at the Flagstaff KOA but I've heard good things about the KOA in Williams. It's closer to the canyon too. They have two KOA's there so you'll have to see which better meets your needs.


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

Stayed at North and South Rims a few years ago. Liked the North better. We got a site on the rim on the North side. It really gave us a good feel for the Park. The South was good too but we did not stay at the Park with hookups (Trailer Village), it seemed a little too much like a parking lot. We stayed at the other NPS campground (Mather) on the South rim. Found a few Elk roaming around the CG which made that spot very special as well. If you can dry camp for a few days, I'd recommend trying to get in at Mather (or North, which is closer to Zion).


----------



## Herkdoctor (Dec 27, 2006)

aplvlykat said:


> Gemsters, When you get finished with your stay at the south rim it is about a 6 hour drive around the canyon to the north rim. Just a thought but you may want to reserve a spot at the north rim for the day, well worth it for the views. Then finish the drive into Zion about 3 1/2 to 4 hours and the rally the next day. The nice thing about coming from that direction is when you get to Zion you will see the whole park, even the part that the shuttle does not go to. You will have to stop at the tunnel when you get into Zion and they will escort you through along with the other RV's. Take your time and enjoy the sights before you get to the tunnel, they are great. Kirk


What road is the tunnel on? Do you have to wait long to be escorted through?

Scott


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Herkdoctor said:


> Gemsters, When you get finished with your stay at the south rim it is about a 6 hour drive around the canyon to the north rim. Just a thought but you may want to reserve a spot at the north rim for the day, well worth it for the views. Then finish the drive into Zion about 3 1/2 to 4 hours and the rally the next day. The nice thing about coming from that direction is when you get to Zion you will see the whole park, even the part that the shuttle does not go to. You will have to stop at the tunnel when you get into Zion and they will escort you through along with the other RV's. Take your time and enjoy the sights before you get to the tunnel, they are great. Kirk


What road is the tunnel on? Do you have to wait long to be escorted through?

Scott
[/quote]

Utah Route 9 runs east to west through Zion NP. If you approach from the east (coming from Grand Canyon) you will drive route 9. The tunnel is about half way into the park. We waited at the tunnel for about 10 minutes in mid-may. They use a "pass the baton" method to ensure the tunnel is clear before they send wide or tall vehicles down the center line. There are restrictions that some of the bigger 5ers will not meet. If you are in Zion you MUST make that drive even if it is without the TT. Zion is one of my most favored places in the entire country. I could spend months there climbing the walls and running the trails.

Jared


----------



## Gemsters (Jul 7, 2006)

We are debating the route as the idea of going to the North rim is very appealing....so here is our plan...Red Rock Canyon State Park, Hinton Oklahoma, Santa Fe Skies RV Park, NM, Mather Camp, then this is the debate. Vegas at the Destinys Oasis then to Zion and Black Canyon of the Gunnison in Co or to skip Vegas and head to the north rim instead and then on to Zion etc.. Any ideas or comments may be helpful as we are baffled. Thanks Teri


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Gemsters said:


> We are debating the route as the idea of going to the North rim is very appealing....so here is our plan...Red Rock Canyon State Park, Hinton Oklahoma, Santa Fe Skies RV Park, NM, Mather Camp, then this is the debate. Vegas at the Destinys Oasis then to Zion and Black Canyon of the Gunnison in Co or to skip Vegas and head to the north rim instead and then on to Zion etc.. Any ideas or comments may be helpful as we are baffled. Thanks Teri


Depends on what you are after. The drive from the South rim around the eastern edge to Zion is not to be missed. We did that drive in one day with stops in most of the scenic spots. Cross the Glen canyon below the damn and through the Vermillion cliffs then in through the eastern side of Zion is absolutley wonderful. After we spent some time in Zion and Bryce canyons we continued West along 15 to Vegas. We then left Vegas to the south, crossed the Hoover damn (a sight to be seen) and back along 40 to Flagstaff. From Flagstaff NW on 89 to 160 at Tuba City and on through 4 corners into Mancos CO. We spent time at Mesa Verde then continued on 160 through Durango to one of my most treasured campground in the country just east of Wolf Creek Pass.

I am very jealous that I can not make that trip again this summer. I could spend months or longer wandering around that part of the country. If you want more specifics about camp ground let me know. I have detailed notes on everything.

Jared


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Not Yet said:


> Here is the map of our travels.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a map even Clark Giswald would enjoy.


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Here is the map of our travels.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a map even Clark Giswald would enjoy.















[/quote]

We were wandering and at times felt like national lampoons.


----------

